# Holland House, Newmarket, Sep 08



## UrbanX (Sep 16, 2008)

Holland Houses
Welcome to Newmarket, the home of horseracing (as the tourist info board will tell you). Makes sense then to explore the dingier, derelict side of the sport. Holland Houses are a few small dwellings attached to a larger stud which I have posted separately here due to the size of the site. Judging by the size of the houses I’m assuming they were for stable hands / farriers, etc. 

I cant find much about the history of this place, so will let the pics do the talking. 

How nice is the ivy. 











A religious ode still untouched, on the mantle piece. 





Retro phone book, 




How long will it be until the red ivy bursts through and reclaims the interior? 





Quality retro mattress










Obligatory Chair shot:


----------



## cavewheel (Sep 16, 2008)

*Red Ivy*

Nice pics, It certainly made for a fun lunch time explore.

The "Red Ivy" is in fact "Virginia Creeper" (Latin name "Parthenocissus quinquefolia")

My pics can be seen at www.theymadeusdoit.co.uk, under photos, houses & Estates


----------



## Sabtr (Sep 16, 2008)

Aye it's Virginia Creeper! It makes me lots of money removing it for folk every year!

That's a craking house mind. I love the retro look throughout mixed with even older stuff too. The mattress made me laugh. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 16, 2008)

Yup, I was going to say Virginia Creeper too!  That's a fabulous find. Love the religious text and that dressing table is to die for!


----------



## Neosea (Sep 16, 2008)

----------


----------



## Lightbuoy (Sep 18, 2008)

Good find is this matey! 

Liking the mix of shots -cheers.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## dannyjamesharris (Jan 9, 2010)

UPDATE!!!!!

See link below, the house in Newmarket has recently been sold.

http://www.jackson-stops.co.uk/cgi-bin/properties/summary_details.pl?propID=34548

Always good to see a happy ending to these houses, wonder what they will do to it! - needs a lot of work


----------



## faubourg (Jul 4, 2013)

*Holland House Newmarket*

I know the thread was closed but lest anyone is interested it is now demolished
History was John Watts leading jockey of his day, in 1893 had a private road built (Falmouth Avenue) and a grand house (Lansdowne House). At the rear was a training yard and a house actually called Lansdowne Cottage. This Lansdowne Cottage and the associated yard was renamed by Basil Foster in 1957 after his first winner hence Holland House. These are the premises in the forum and as I said, demolished in 2012. Intention was to rebuild as a superior trained yard, but then application to build an Asda store was turned down this year.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 4, 2013)

Blimey blast from the past! Can't believe it's nearly been 5 years! 
I assumed it'd be residential use, it was in a plain old residential street!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jul 4, 2013)

nice stuff


----------



## steve2109 (Jul 4, 2013)

Stables are still there and standing empty, there are also some more just down the road and I also know where there are 2 more sites as well ! seems that a lot of the smaller stables are going...


----------

